# Anyone else waiting for m/c?



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

I just found out last night that there is no longer a heartbeat (after seeing a very strong hb at 6 1/2 weeks just 11 days ago) so I am waiting to miscarry. Anyone else in the same boat here? Feeling very alone and needing kinship I guess.


----------



## bluebird68 (Mar 6, 2006)

Dear Mother Sunshine, I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I had a very similar experience myself. We just found out last Mon. that we had had a missed m/c, and I could hardly believe how horrible the words were to hear and feel. You are definitely not alone, and I feel so much for you. I hope you are surrounded by much love and nurturance, and I will be sending you extra thoughts of healing as you are awaiting the progression of your loss. Please be extra gentle with yourself, and know you are not alone.
huge hugs, Michelle


----------



## KnittingMama (Nov 30, 2005)

I can't imagine being in your shoes and having to wait. Please know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Went through it a few months back, when our baby was found to have died when I was at 16 weeks. Ended up with a D&E a week or so later. That week of waiting for a miscarriage (which never happened) was just sheer torture emotionally.










Am sending light and hopes for strength to you, mama ...


----------



## lucsmama (May 6, 2004)

i had a missed miscarriage at 10, almost 11, weeks, my baby died at 8 weeks and it was so hard. i waited three weeks and had just some spotting and that was it. so they did the d&c. i really feel for you and no one should have to go through this. i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

My baby had a strong HB (8weeks) and then three weeks later (11weeks) none. He was still the same size as the previous u/s.
I did not m/c until I was almost 12 weeks into pregnancy.

I was so deathly afraid of a D&C. It took me a while to let my body do what IT needed to do. A lot of emotional letting go as well as physical.


----------



## lawajay (Dec 22, 2005)

I went through this last February (05). At the time, I didn't know you could miscarry and not know it, and then have to wait for it to happen. It was awful going to work during the waiting period. I waited for about 3 weeks and then had a D&E. You are not alone. Hang in there.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm waiting to bleed right now. I've been witing for 3+ weeks. We had an ultrasound hoping (expecting?) to see a heartbeat, but it was diagnosed as a "non-viable IUG." (anembryonic pregnancy or 'blighted ovum')

I decided to take the natural route - "expectant management" is what I think they wrote in my chart. I have lost most of my pregnancy symptoms...and there is no sign that I'll start bleeding soon (no cramping or anything).

I said to my husband that I was lucky I wasn't experiencing mood swings or anything like that...he just looked at me. (Clearly, his opinion is otherwise!)

It's tough. I really try to keep my mind on other things - new job, new apartment, boxes to unpack at both...I think I'll start going to the gym this week. However, I REALLY don't want a D&C, so I hope I start bleeding some time soon.

Best wishes to you in this difficult time.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Mamas, thanks for your support.

ASusan







, Aren't you afraid to leave the house? I'm so afraid that I'll be somewhere and the gushing will happen. I didn't have a sudden gush last time (except when placenta and baby came towards the end) but I have heard (from the m/c thread) that it happens often. I hate the waiting but I need the closure of it happening at home. I need to see him/her. I hope I'll feel the same if this takes weeks. There's just this sadness of knowing my baby is still with me but not, yk? I guess it's just part of the process.

I started spotting yesterday. If this will be like last time, the spotting will linger for a while, then heavy bleeding before my body lets go.

This is really hard.














:


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Am I afraid to leave the house?? Absolutely not. The day after I had the confirming ultrasound, we flew to NH (from OH), then drove 12+ hours to Prince Edward Island with my grandmother in the backseat. Had a whole week of vacation bliss (eating as much seafood as I could stuff in...), then came back. No bleeding. I did bring a pack of pads with me, but I didn't need them.

Incidently, I did start to (barely) spot this morning. I sent DH home for pantiliners & pads (we work in the same building), "The purple ones that are thin and at least one of the yellow ones that are thick," I told him, as I made a square with my fingers to indicate the little packet. He came back with a handful of tampons. He gets remedial feminine hygeine tonight!! He said he thought they came rolled up! In his defense, the packaging on the tampons was purple and yellow, too...

Anyway, I've been working all day, teaching for 2 hours of it in front of classes, and I haven't been too concerned about it. I admit I was a little afraid that I'd have horrible cramping and have to leave the room, because my first miscarriage started with spotting on the first day, and then, wowsa! - megacramps on the second. But, there were warning cramps and bloating first. I am not all bloated and I don't feel crampy at all...

That all said, I did take the day off yesterday to stay home and unpack some of our moving boxes...and because I don't have to come in tomorrow, I may do the same tomorrow...

Stay strong, MotherSunshine. I'm sorry we have to "share" this experience.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

mother sunshine and ASusan,

I just wanted to let you know I'm sorry for what you're going through, and also let you know what you *might* expect. In my case, empty sac diagnosed at 7w4d. M/C didn't start until 10w2d.

We took guests up to our coffee farm, I took dd and hiked down the hill to where we have bananas. Cut bananas down with a machete and dragged them back up the hill. Etc., etc., we drive back to the city, and about 20 minutes before we hit home, I'm having uncomfortable cramps (thought it was gas from the pork we ate at the farm). About 10 minutes out, I feel a gush like a heavy period gush. When we get home and I get out of the car, GUSH. And I knew I'd stained through my pants, even though I was wearing a pad.

So, I tied a jacket around my waist and made a b-line for the bathroom. I stayed upstairs the rest of the night as huge heavy gushes would just burst out of me. All I could do was think about how lucky I was that we made it home, because it would have been uncontainable if I had been out. I was so glad we made it back from the farm!

And, now I think almost three weeks later, I just FINALLY passed what I think was the sack. The night of the initial m/c, it was just big giant pieces of placenta and clots. Last night came a grey stringy glob.

Sorry for what you are going through. And I hope going through it naturally will bring you some peace of mind and closure.

Hugs,
Judi


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

twilightgirl,

Thanks for sharing your experience. I know I was incredibly lucky that so far it's been very easy. I think I've been somewhat cavalier about this miscarriage thus far...I could "gush" at any minute. My prior miscarriage, the severe cramping came after physical activity - I had been on my hands and knees, crouching and scrubbing the kitchen floor. Looking back, it probably wasn't the best position to be holding for about 45 minutes. I am staying home tomorrow and "taking it easy." I may even get in the tub for a bath.

I have been taking an herb that was prescribed by a chinese acupuncturist/DO. I don't think it's the strongest stuff I could be taking, and I haven't been taking it as much or as often as I 'should.' I could tell it had SOME effect because I had loose bowels (a side-effect I was told about); not sure if this bleeding/spotting has been brought on by that herb.

MotherSunshine, sorry to have highjacked this post.


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

Oh, Michelle, I'm so sorry you're going through this.

I've mostly been lurking here since my mc's, but when I saw your thread, I couldn't not respond.

I can't tell you how sorry I am for your loss.

I understand wanting/needing to go through the process of a natural m/c. With my first, the baby came exactly one week from the first spotting. I remember I didn't want to leave the house--not so much out of fear, but just that I had the need for solitude.

Do whatever feels right to do--whatever helps you to get through this time. Many hugs to you.


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks Joan.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joan*
I remember I didn't want to leave the house--not so much out of fear, but just that I had the need for solitude.

Yes, I think that's it. I think it's just easier for me to say "I'm scared of what might happen". Thanks for understanding Joan.


----------



## mom2alicia (Nov 30, 2004)

i just read this post last week when i was waiting to miscarry. i didn't get a chance to reply. my hubby was out of town and i was home alone taking care of my 3 year old. since then i had the miscarriage, here at home, uncomplicated, and my hubby is home and my mom and mother in law have flown in for company and support. how are you? are you still waiting?


----------



## mother_sunshine (Nov 25, 2001)

mom2alicia,







Thanks for asking. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm right in the middle of it right now. I started bleeding heavily with strong cramping on Sunday, then passed the placenta on Sunday night. I'm still bleeding so I know it's not over. I'm hoping the baby will come soon so I can have closure. Last time the baby came out with the placenta, all intact and complete. I guess I was lucky.







:


----------



## bluebird68 (Mar 6, 2006)

Mother Sunshine, I just read your story, and I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet babe. I will be sending many positive thoughts your way, and hope that you are surrounded by much love, understanding, and support. I will send healing thoughts your way, as well. Hugs to you, mama, during this terribly painful time... Michelle


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I found out I was pg on August 20th via HPT. On the 23rd I started spotting. I had been having mild cramping since the 22nd, but extremely mild. I went to the ER on the 24th for HCG test and an ultrasound. Dh and I did not feel we could keep waiting. Both vag and abdominal u/s showed nothing but my uterine lining was enlarged. pg test was still + and hcg came back at 25. Too low for 5 weeks. I had it retested the next day and it was 20. I had some more spotting that day and for a couple days after but the total amount was less than a few tablespoons.

Tomorrow will be exactly 4 weeks and I am still waiting for something to happen. All pg symptoms are gone and I am guessing that since I was only 5 weeks, I will just have a heavy period.


----------

